# Shortness of breath this early?!?!?!



## inpghttc

Hello ladies... I just had a quick question for you...I am at 11 DPO right now and since last night I have noticed a weird shortness of breath when I get up and move around. This started last night when I ran to my car after work because it was raining. It is really creeping me out and so I thought I'd ask if any of you ladies noticed this so early on before your BFP? I am in good cardiovascular shape and do not have asthma or allergies?!?!?!


----------



## beccad

I had this before I got my BFP, probably about the stage you're at now! I still get it now. It happens because your heart-rate increases to pump blood round your body faster, because the baby (such as it is in the early weeks) is putting demands on your body.

I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## jenmcn1

Shortness of breath is definatly something I noticed shortly after my BFP...I was 4 weeks along when I started to feel it! It's part of pregnancy...totally normal! Have you tested yet??


----------



## MaybeBaby_K

I had shortness of breath and slight dizziness when I got up to soon starting at 10DPO and still have it now. Got my BFP 10DPO too. Good luck!


----------



## Maviyildiz

I don't think it should be affecting your lung function as of yet, but I have seen other people ask that question, so there could be a reason for it. Maybe you are just getting winded more easily because of pregnancy related fatigue? Despite the fact that I think it could be harmless, you shortness of breath is one of those "never ignore" symptoms, so please do go get it checked out!
I can empathize with how unnerving it is. I have been dealing shortness of breath since two months before I got pregnant. What a pain! I had an inconclusive but not great lung function test, was referred for a lung xray, found out I was pg and couldn't do the xray, so now I just have to wait around till I am far enough along that they can do more tests...


----------



## keepthefaithx

i had shortness of breathe around 11dpo too!

i did my first pregnancy too!


----------



## jenmcn1

shortness of breath is just hormones at this stage...and it's TOTALLY NORMAL!!!! lol! There is absolutly NOTHING to be alarmed with! I had it in my first pregnancy as well!


----------



## GirlRacer

I remember having shortness of breath at around 4 and a half wks to 5 and a half wks pregnant, so right after my :bfp: my heart would feel like its racing too. I was told its more than likely nothing to worry about and quite normal as your body is going to be producing more blood than usual in order for everything to grow nicely :)


----------



## inpghttc

Thanks ladies...and if I get a BFN this month, I will get it checked out! I just had a physical and all of my bloodwork was normal. I also feel the heart racing thing! I am too afraid to test yet since I am so sick of seeing BFN in past cycles! I also had one tiny spot (about the size of a pencil eraser) of red blood last night (10 DPO) and nothing since. I do get spotting before AF but not like that...trying not to get my hopes up! Congrats to you all!!


----------



## beccad

I had a splodge of blood too xx


----------



## CharlotteLove

Yup! I am 7 weeks and am a long-time runner... I've still managed to keep running 3 miles a week, 3 - 4 times a week but am almost immediately winded. I think it has something to do with the changes to your cardiovascular system.


----------

